# Range Rover and Mercedes



## 47p2 (Jun 17, 2007)

I decided it was time to give my much neglected Range Rover a polish this week. It has been used as a run about truck whilst building the garage and was looking rather sad.

Caledonia saw it when it was looking rough and my request to him to give it a :detailer: clean up fell on deaf ears After a days claybar and polishing I think it looks rather fetching.




























When I bought the Range Rover a few years ago I decided that as it had been resprayed at some point in time it would benefit from a wet sand and polish



















I also detailed my Viano which was a recent purchase. The previous owner never had a clue how to treat the paintwork and it was full of swirls.
An odd colour which M-B call Lugano Grey and depending on light conditions it can be either grey or blue





































It has still got a long way to go before it is as good looking as my old V-Class


----------



## Jody 4444 (Mar 12, 2009)

Looking good mate :thumb:


----------



## andye (Apr 15, 2007)

Jody 4444 said:


> Looking good mate :thumb:


+1 :thumb:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Keep doing that and you will cause yourself a mischief 

Nice work on the motors :thumb:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Good job sometimes its better to do it yourself more satisfaction.


----------



## FrazzleTC (Jul 4, 2009)

The Range Rover and the Viano both look very nice. I think that I may have seen the Range Rover driving around Glasgow earlier in the week, looked superb.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Very nice John. The rangey came up well. :thumb:
Still love the Merc though. Very tidy example you got.
Did you manage to remove the rest of the scuffs ??

Nice to see you have been giving the new pads a work out. How did you find them??
Gordon.


----------



## patbhoy (Aug 29, 2007)

That is one nice looking Range Rover Classic.:thumb:


----------



## 47p2 (Jun 17, 2007)

Don't worry about me doing myself a mischief, I can get a lot further than that with a bottle or two of wine down my neck.

The Range Rover doesn't go out much but it was out and about on Wednesday night, maybe you saw it then.

Gordon, I never attempted to remove anymore scuffs, I now have the new seat which covers the odd couple of scuffs that were still there. 
The new pads are great, a massive difference to the thick pads I was using before.

This is the new seat fitted, as you can see no scuffs are visible now, thanks to your hard work:thumb:


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Looking much better now.
I can see why you wanted the 3 seats now.
Very smart. Hope you manage to get your way with the Stealers.
Gordon.


----------



## 47p2 (Jun 17, 2007)

Long story Gordon, too long for the forum but yes I did win in the end, but not without a fight. It was worth it though.


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

Nice Classic!


----------

